# Question about leaving a new puppy home alone.



## Omni1 (Mar 4, 2011)

My girlfriend and I recently bought a 2.5 month old puppy (Cockapoo) but after purchase, we had work schedule changes that is forcing the two of us to be out of the house for about 8-9 hours a day.

We have a cage for him, but I don't believe in leaving him in there, not even for a few hours. I have made it like his little house. He goes in it when he wants to sleep or just lay down. He is enclosed off in a large room with his food and water next to his cage on one end, and puppy pee pads on the other end of the room.

He is potty trained (to pee on the pads) and is generally well behaved. I have left him alone in his room for an hour or so, and he only cried for a few minutes, then I could hear him playing and chasing his ball and toys around the room again. 

I am worried about leaving him alone for that long though. I understand dogs have no sense of time but there's still that thought in the back of my head. I will be leaving him in a big open room to play, with his water next to his cage (I don't keep food out when I leave him. I have his specific feeding times) and plenty of toys to keep him occupied. I also leave the TV on for him.

Do you think this will be ok?


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just my opinion, I dont like leaving dog's, esp puppies, alone that long. I'd look into daycare were it me.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

is it possible that someone could come in half way through the day to let him out for a potty break or a small walk?


----------



## Omni1 (Mar 4, 2011)

We can't take him for walks yet. He hasn't had all his shots yet, and we live in the middle of the city, so there's a lot of dirty places around.

Unfortunately I don't know anyone who lives in the city who doesn't work during the day who could come in and see him. Neighbors are out of the question since I don't live in the best neighborhood, and don't feel like coming home to an empty apartment. 

So far he seems like a happy puppy. I play with him for an hour before I leave in the morning, including feeding and letting him do his business on the pee pad (then replacing it), and then for a few hours when we get home, including fetch games, playing with him and his toys, and walking him around the apartment to get him used to the leash for when we can finally take him outside.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

It'll be okay until he continually defecates in the wrong spot, learns he has a voice, finds sheet rock, baseboard and flooring tasty, and tries to stuff as many toys as he can down his throat. Until then, you're good.

Your worries are real, and until the dog is an adult, you're right to have these worries at the forefront of your mind. Your situation is NOT ideal, and yes, some dogs manage to fair well under these circumstances. Nevertheless, more supervision is the only good answer here. Especially in the formative months.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with Curbside....some pups may do ok, even though it's not the ideal situation. The bottom line is, when you aren't home, you can't reinforce any of the training you do when you ARE home. You can't redirect your puppy to the pads if you don't see him trying to pee somewhere else. You can't try to distract him from eating the woodwork when he starts to chew if you aren't there.

Also, some pups are scared when left alone. You are right to try to tire him out first, so that he may end up sleeping a lot. Also, the more exercise he gets, the more likely that he won't be as anxious, because he will get rid of some of his pent up energy.

And, basically, if you are very vigilant about training and spending time with him when you ARE home, it is possible that he may do ok.

However, when he's not getting your attention during the day, some pups can develop issues like Curbside mentioned.


----------



## Omni1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ya, I'm aware of the issues, which is what I am worried about. I read that people usually leave their dog in a crate during the day when they are gone. That to me just seems cruel. I couldn't leave my pup in a prison like that all day. 

As for peeing in the right spot, he's actually really good with that. Even when we're playing in the room (its about 18 feet by 18 feet, closed off with one of those baby gates), he will stop, walk over to his pad and do his business.

I basically want to make it as comfortable for him as I possibly can. He has a nice big room to run around in, and all his toys are always available, and if he wants a nap, I make sure the cage always has a clean blanket in it for him, and that his water dish is full before I leave. 

Hopefully this will alleviate some of his loneliness/anxiety until we can get better shifts.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

We have a 14 week old puppy in the house who grabs any thing he can get his mouth on and if there is nothing to put his mouth on the wall molding will do. I have even watched him try to nom the paint off the floor. We have drastically different mutts, but any puppy will be bored out of their minds home alone that long. I would suggest looking for day care, and if no day care then he must be crated. If I HAD to leave a puppy that long alone, I would wear him out with exercise and some training (we're working on sit and wait right now) before crating him. I would create an area in which he could use the rest room in and still be safe. If you can't make a room in your house like this, then a big crate with potty pads in one end and area for him in the next- or an x-pen. It's not ideal, but it's safer.

Also, it's not cruel to crate your puppy and protect him from danger. Danger being things in your house you would never imagine a puppy getting in to but they WILL.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

My biggest concern is that he'll be lonely and not be getting the socialization he needs to be a happy, well-adjusted dog. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

It's very easy to project our emotions in these cases. You're concerned about the dog being in a crate, yet, you're okay with him being in a large crate (the room)? I'm not suggesting you put the dog outside, but unless he has free roam of a large grassy field somewhere, he is confined. The crate is for his safety, when he can't be observed. Seriously, which is more cruel? Being confined in a relatively safe spot? Or allowing the dog to choke on a hazard which could have been avoided with a crate? I'm leading you to the answer, but I've seen some pups make some inventive and dangerous games with puppy pads. It probably says on the package, "do not leave your dog unattended with this item." 

I'm really not trying to make you worry more. Just the opposite. At some point your pup will give you a reason to say "I didn't think of that." And we will all agree with you...you didn't think. My comments are more for your thought, because I really can't tell you how much to worry.

ETA: My dog is 6, and is likely sleeping on the coach right now. When she was a pup I used a crate, and came home to let her out during my lunch break. Even this was not ideal, and if I had to do it all over again, I would have found supervision for her early on. She's a wonderful dog, but the worry was not worth it.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Use a crate


----------



## Omni1 (Mar 4, 2011)

He's not in any threat in the room he is in. The room is completely empty with the exception of some posters and pictures up on the wall, his pee pads one one end of the room, and his cage and food/water bowls on the other.

The only things that can be moved in the room are the pee pads (which he hasn't done thank god.. he knows to leave them there), and his toys (which are large enough that he cannot choke on) He is in no real physical danger in the room at all, and instead of locking him up where he is stationary all day, and runs the risk of defecating in the cage (where he has come accustom to going into to sleep, which may turn him off of it), he has the whole room to run around and play as he wishes, which he certainly likes doing in the middle of the night


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Sounds like you've made your decision then. Good luck.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Omni1: here's the thing, lots of people use crates. It's not cruel. Many puppies spend lots of time sleeping during the day, especially if their options are limited. They're like babies... 

You seem to be lucky in that you have a whole room that has nothing that could be a danger to your puppy. EXCEPT the pads. As your puppy gets older, and more adjusted to his home, he may become bored during the day, even with toys and such. If he finds out that the pads can be fun to play with, that could lead to a huge health issue. If he eats them it could cause obstructions and a very sick puppy. You said "he knows to leave them there", but how does he know that? As with any training issue, lots of what a dog knows goes out the window when we're not there to remind them, or redirect them, etc.

As far as your fear that crating your pup might make him not like the crate at night time, or not see it as his comfy place anymore, that usually doesn't happen. If you've made the crate seem inviting and comfy to him already, and if you put toys and a frozen, stuffed kong in the crate to keep him busy, it should not change his opinion of the crate.

If you absolutely feel that leaving him alone in the room for 8-9 hours is going to be your only option, I'd recommend looking into a tray for the puppy pads. They make a tray, several styles, actually that lock the pads into the tray, so puppies can't tear them up and eat them....


----------



## Omni1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks doxiemommy. I will definitely look into a tray for him. 

I was worried with other sites I read where they say use a crate, and put a pad in, in case he needs to do his business. That would mean, to me at least, that he would have easier access to the pad inside the crate, and might want to chew it, as opposed to being in a big room with plenty of toys.

I have been rotating his toys as well, keeping a fresh set every week to keep his attention (I read that the same toys may bore a puppy).. so far he has taken well to the change of toys. He still has his favourites which I would never take away, but I have been taking away the toys he neglects and replacing them with new toys, and he seems to be ecstatic about it.. almost as if he knows Friday night is "new toy night"..

And thanks again for the advice everyone. My options are pretty limited at the moment, but I am trying to get that shift change so he will only be alone for a few hours a day (5 at most).. I just want to make the next few weeks as happy as I possibly can for him while he is alone for that time.

I'm also looking into the cloth puppy pads as opposed to the paper ones. I hear they are harder to tear apart, should the little guy actually decide to lay into them.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I've never used pads of any kind but I would assume that paper pads are actually safer as cloth while harder to chew if swallowed could cause more damage than paper. Don't take my word you could check with your Vet to be safe.


----------



## Omni1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Taking him to the vet next Wednesday to get his last shot (for now).. I have a list of questions for him when I get there. I honestly can't wait to get his last shot. I like to jog in the mornings, so I will take him jogging with me. That should make him nice and tired so he can sleep most of the 8-9 hours away.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The one thing I can see is that it is an awfully long time for a puppy to go without food. What is your reason for not leaving some food out for him? Feeding him at certain times is alright but at his age, 8 or 9 hours between meals is an awfully long time.


----------



## Omni1 (Mar 4, 2011)

My reason for not leaving food is because I want to regulate his feeding times. When I first got him, I was a moron and read the food bag wrong... I was giving him one cup of food every few hours, when it was supposed to be one cup of food spread out over a few hours.. He ate it all and [email protected] like a champ (on the pee pads and news paper.. I was so proud of him)...

Apparently dogs, especially young pups, don't realize they are full, and will keep eating as long as food is in front of them... this causes them to either vomit or get fat. I don't want my pup doing either so I have regulated his feeding times... once when I wake up in the morning (I feed him, then clean his papers while he is distracted) then feed him when I get home, and constantly praise him when he goes where he is supposed to (the papers/pads)


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

But a puppy that young cant go that long without a meal. I really wish you would consider a dog-sitter. He'd be much happier and safer for it.


----------



## Omni1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Looking into doggy daycare now.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Elana55 has a puppy (a big girl puppy now, but she started off small!), and she had to leave her pup 9 hours a day. She made it work and it sounds like her pup grew up well-adjusted. I don't know if she left food when her puppy was so small. . .maybe you can PM her for advice. It can be done but it will take extra effort to do it right.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Omni1 said:


> Taking him to the vet next Wednesday to get his last shot (for now).. I have a list of questions for him when I get there. I honestly can't wait to get his last shot. I like to jog in the mornings, so I will take him jogging with me. That should make him nice and tired so he can sleep most of the 8-9 hours away.


Dogs shouldn't be jogged/run on a hard surface until their growth plates have closed (bones and joints reaching physical maturity). For a smaller breed dog, this is around 12-14 months of age. Running around a yard or a dog park is fine; grass and dirt are lower impact on the joints and the variety of movements (not strictly forward) helps prevent any repetitive stress injuries. If you jog on a dirt trail, you could start running with him a little earlier, but I still wouldn't suggest on-leash regular running until 8 or 10 months old in that case.

You could jog your own route in the morning and then take the dog for a walk and use the walk as a cool down/stretching time for yourself.


----------



## Omni1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Then walk it is. Thanks for the info!

Wow, the doggy daycares in my area are around 30$ a day.. that's a lot per month..

Also Shell, my pup has taken a liking to running up and down my hall way (it's one of those overly long hallways), which is a hard wood floor surface. Should I discourage this? I bought him a big stuffed elephant yesterday.. he gets it in his mouth and takes off running up and down. It is so adorable, and he is having a blast, but I don't want him to do something that might hurt him in the long run.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Omni1 said:


> Then walk it is. Thanks for the info!
> 
> Wow, the doggy daycares in my area are around 30$ a day.. that's a lot per month..
> 
> Also Shell, my pup has taken a liking to running up and down my hall way (it's one of those overly long hallways), which is a hard wood floor surface. Should I discourage this? I bought him a big stuffed elephant yesterday.. he gets it in his mouth and takes off running up and down. It is so adorable, and he is having a blast, but I don't want him to do something that might hurt him in the long run.


Ask around. I'd bet there are some stay at home mom's or something that'd be happy for a few extra bucks and would watch him for cheaper than that. Maybe put an ad out or ask at the vets or feed store?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Omni1 said:


> Then walk it is. Thanks for the info!
> 
> Wow, the doggy daycares in my area are around 30$ a day.. that's a lot per month..
> 
> Also Shell, my pup has taken a liking to running up and down my hall way (it's one of those overly long hallways), which is a hard wood floor surface. Should I discourage this? I bought him a big stuffed elephant yesterday.. he gets it in his mouth and takes off running up and down. It is so adorable, and he is having a blast, but I don't want him to do something that might hurt him in the long run.


That's fine (although your hardwood floors might end up covered in scratches). Hardwood has enough "give" in it to reduce impact and he can't be running that much total. And he will quit when he is tired rather than trying to keep up with his person while jogging.

My local humane society has a dog walk/potty break program for a reasonable price. They are insured and bonded (background checks on their walkers).


----------

